# Converting photos to rhinestone design (e.g obama rhinestone designs)



## hotmale4yu

Anyone know the best means to achive something like this:












I am keen to see the possibilities in converting a photo to a rhinestone decorated tee. I would think the photo would have to be first converted to a 2 colour image with little ggradients/shades of grey like this:










How difficult do you think it would be to achive the above on a photo like this :


----------



## sjidohair

You are on the right track, and can do it with software or with a cam system,, which i think that photo was done with a cams machine

so options would be 

1. Cams machine, 

2. Rhinestone software and the knowlege to run that software,, to creat the image,, 

3. Custom hand place each dot where it needs to go.
anyone else have suggestions?
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## hotmale4yu

I was thinking that once u convert a photo to a black/white monochrome image like the one above and then the white bits on the image are filled with rhinestones and the black parts left blank (so that the colour of the tee will fill this in)

any other theories?


----------



## sjidohair

You sure can do that,, and have the color of the shirt show thru as part of the design as in the one above,,
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## wola_77

Hi guys

is there a site where u can download rhinestone design template?

Regards
Wola


----------



## sailorpatp

sjidohair said:


> 3. Custom hand place each dot where it needs to go.
> anyone else have suggestions?
> Sandy jo
> MMM


25 Gross of ss10s to make a large size.


----------



## little baby jesu

yes my company has been dealing with this issue as well. i own a cams machine and have to wait to print a big design (2000 to 5000 stone) out before i can tell if it has good definition or not. if there is a profram to insert a picture then it converts it to dots so it can be traced easier please let me know the name and where to buy. thank you for the help/


----------



## daisycreek

Since I own an engraver to do my templates, as opposed to a machine that places the stones for me, I would for sure be converting the picture to black and white and then placing the dots where I wanted the stones to go  It takes a little less time than hand placing the stones to the transfer paper, which I had been doing until recently... one day I'll have a machine that does it for me. A girl can dream, right!?!?


----------



## sjidohair

I dream with you daisy,


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I am dreaming the same dream! I want the rhinestone machine also.


----------



## sjidohair

Now there is a new Sequins machine out,, to apply to garments and fabrics,, did anyone see that?
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Now there is a new Sequins machine out,, to apply to garments and fabrics,, did anyone see that?
> Sandy jo
> MMM


Yes, I saw it at the NMB show in Ft. Worth. And, got a t-shirt. Machine cost $20,000. You can use your embroidery software with it as long as you have the sequin option. It creates the transfers much like a rhinestone transfer and then you heat press it on to the shirt.


----------



## jemmyell

$20,000 for just sequins and you then have to heat press them?

Lol, you can buy a bridge type SWF 15 needle single head embroidery machine with the sequin option for less than that.

-James Leonard


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks jane,, 
How is that shirt holding up?
did they do straight Sequins or rhinestone combo?


----------



## lizziemaxine

sjidohair said:


> Thanks jane,,
> How is that shirt holding up?
> did they do straight Sequins or rhinestone combo?


Sequins only. I've washed and dried it once and so far it is fine. The sales rep did tell me you have to be careful to not put it in a hot dryer but I just threw it in with the rest of the wash and nothing bad happened.


----------



## Cuzin D

Is anyone familiar with art for the Ioline Crystal Press?


----------



## SandyMcC

Cuzin D said:


> Is anyone familiar with art for the Ioline Crystal Press?


Their software is very similar to the software that I support (KNK Studio and ACS Studio). I assume you can do basically the same things... import a lot of different kinds of files and make rhinestone patterns from the vector ones and auto-trace or manually trace the raster ones. 

Do you have a more specific question?


----------



## little baby jesu

if im right but dont quote me on this. for all u cams people that run gem master there is a new feature that allows gemaster to go online to do the colors and place the stone for pics like this. we have the upgrade but have not set it up yet.


----------



## sjidohair

little baby jesu said:


> if im right but dont quote me on this. for all u cams people that run gem master there is a new feature that allows gemaster to go online to do the colors and place the stone for pics like this. we have the upgrade but have not set it up yet.


Please keep us posted,, little baby,, 
MMM


----------

